# Is nicotine safe for non-smokers?



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think this here is interesting:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antidepressant#Nicotine

I think about trying nicotine but I wonder are there any risks for non-smokers? Let's say a non-smoker uses a nicotine patch or gum could this lead to a nicotine overdose cause he's not used to it?

And is nicotine in itself safe or also unhealthy?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Completely harmless. You would need to attach 1,000 patches to get an overdose.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I read that nicotine has antidepressant effects. Does this mean that a non-smoker should feel something when he chews a nicotine gum?

These gums need to be chewed very slowly. Does this mean that it's dangerous if you chew them like normal gum?


----------



## JDuke (Dec 18, 2013)

No, you'll be just fine. Also, if you chew the gum, just know that it's gonna taste strong. Chew it a little bit and then keep it between your teeth and your bottom lip. I'm not sure how starting out on gum will feel, but when a person first starts smoking they get a little bit of a nicotine buzz. You'll just be a little dizzy, basically. Don't panic if/when this happens, it's completely normal. After a while, your body will get used to it and it'll stop happening. 

About the antidepressant effects of nicotine: yes, that's why many people start smoking. You will definitely feel it. In cigarettes, nicotine is what makes you feel good and tobacco is what gets you hooked. All you'll be getting with the gum is that nicotine. Smokers use gum to quit because it removes the addictive part but it gives them the antidepressant factor.

I hope this helps!


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But isn't nicotine itself harmful for the body?

And I also wonder if I don't feel anything from ritalin then is there even a chance that i could feel something from nicotine?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

It is harmless, but, the findings of that study are incomplete. Nicotine can bw a good antidepressant, but to get the effects, the leaf must be smoked, or chewed or snuffed.This is because Tobacco contains the harmala alkaloids (harmala, harmalne and harmala. Those alkaloids are reversible MAOI's. These alkaloids allow nicotine to have it;s effect. They Inhibit the Oxidase of the Mono-Amine Nicotine. So Without the full tobacco smoke, Nicotene barely effects us. This is also why all of the 'quit smoking; devises' do not work. Also tobacco is a pretty good antidepressant which is why so manu people wth mental illness smoke. Besides the fact that it kiks awesome.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Despite having a lower lethal dose, Nicotine is no more harmful than caffeine.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> It is harmless, but, the findings of that study are incomplete. Nicotine can bw a good antidepressant, but to get the effects, the leaf must be smoked, or chewed or snuffed.*This is because Tobacco contains the harmala alkaloids (harmala, harmalne and harmala. Those alkaloids are reversible MAOI's. These alkaloids allow nicotine to have it;s effect. *They Inhibit the Oxidase of the Mono-Amine Nicotine. So Without the full tobacco smoke, Nicotene barely effects us. This is also why all of the 'quit smoking; devises' do not work. Also tobacco is a pretty good antidepressant which is why so manu people wth mental illness smoke. Besides the fact that it kiks awesome.


This is why I think I always end up going back to cigarettes after awhile of smoking my vape. Smoking actual tobacco as opposed to my vape always make me feel relaxed.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

T800 said:


> But isn't nicotine itself harmful for the body?


It is and many studies have confirmed it. It's a potent toxin. Most pesticides used today are neonicotinoids, which are similar to nicotine. It causes damage even in fairly small doses and long-term exposure will increase the effect.

The tiny bit that survives the burning process in smoking amplifies the cancer-causing effects of the inhaled contaminants through disrupting normal cell death and DNA damage.

However, while this sounds horrible, it's less dangerous than many common chemicals and in small controlled doses shouldn't be exceptionally harmful.

The main effect you should experience is heightened vigilance and potentially aggression as it will trigger your fight-or-flight response. Modern cigarettes are heavily fortified with it to increase this effect and that in turn makes them more harmful to the smoker (more survives the burning). The difference between natural tobacco and cigarettes is very obvious to non-smokers.



RelinquishedHell said:


> This is why I think I always end up going back to cigarettes after awhile of smoking my vape. Smoking actual tobacco as opposed to my vape always make me feel relaxed.


It's more psychological and the smoke itself causes a more instantaneous (and intense) response than nicotine alone. The nicotine has to build up some, while the smoke is something your body knows immediately is bad for you.

I've never fully understood the "relaxing" nature of it, and everything seems to point back to it being psychological and habitual.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I think that many pharmaceuticals are more dangerous than pharmaceutical grade nicotine.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm confused. I read both that nicotine helps against depression and also that nicotine causes depression in smokers. :blank

And I also read that nicotine patches supposedly help against depression. 
Does this mean that it would be worth a try to simply get those patches and use them as add-on to antidepressants?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Smoking is overrated. I don't _regularly_ smoke. (I might have one packet in a month or two just because I'm bored.) But when I do smoke, I find the _first_ cigarette of the day produces a 10-second buzz and then further cigarettes that day have next to no effect. Is it really worth a horrible, agonizing, slow death, or even just coughing and spluttering in your twenties and thirties, just for a 10-second high once a day? Add to that the financial cost and it all seems dumb to me.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd not want to smoke. This is too unhealthy.
But if nicotine gums or patches worked and weren't too unhealthy then I'd try them. But I don't know if it's worth messing with them.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

istayhome said:


> It is harmless, but, the findings of that study are incomplete. Nicotine can bw a good antidepressant, but to get the effects, the leaf must be smoked, or chewed or snuffed.This is because Tobacco contains the harmala alkaloids (harmala, harmalne and harmala. Those alkaloids are reversible MAOI's. These alkaloids allow nicotine to have it;s effect. They Inhibit the Oxidase of the Mono-Amine Nicotine. So Without the full tobacco smoke, Nicotene barely effects us. This is also why all of the 'quit smoking; devises' do not work. Also tobacco is a pretty good antidepressant which is why so manu people wth mental illness smoke. Besides the fact that it kiks awesome.


I have noticed at a psych hospital 95% of people smoke. I don't totally understand your theory, but I know a little about MAOI but not much. I read about MAOIs all the time when I researched the hell out of DMT.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I have noticed at a psych hospital 95% of people smoke. I don't totally understand your theory, but I know a little about MAOI but not much. I read about MAOIs all the time when I researched the hell out of DMT.


That is not my theory it is a topic which has been well studied. You can read about it in depth with a simple web search. In short, Cigarettes contain reversible MAOI's which cause the Nicotine to pass the BBB and trigger the pleasure center of the brain. That is why they are so addictive, you are addicted to the MAOI's which make you feel good. Nicotine itself is not at all addictive on it's own.

The Same MAOI's in Syrian Rue which when combined with Psychotria viridis leaves or Mimosa Hostillis rootbark Produce an orally active form of DMT.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

T800 said:


> I'm confused. I read both that nicotine helps against depression and also that nicotine causes depression in smokers. :blank
> 
> And I also read that nicotine patches supposedly help against depression.
> Does this mean that it would be worth a try to simply get those patches and use them as add-on to antidepressants?





T800 said:


> I'd not want to smoke. This is too unhealthy.
> But if nicotine gums or patches worked and weren't too unhealthy then I'd try them. But I don't know if it's worth messing with them.


Why are you even writing about this topic thundercats. You're scared of everything. Watch out for the new super AIDS too.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I smoke when my partner is away on holidays (like at the moment)
But I have no trouble stopping. Maybe I have a small desire for a day but that's it. I don't find it addictive or that much pleasurable at all. It just helps boredom


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I think nicotine's closer to a stimulant rather than an antidepressant.


----------



## mgrz (Feb 7, 2012)

T800 said:


> I'd not want to smoke. This is too unhealthy.
> But if nicotine gums or patches worked and weren't too unhealthy then I'd try them. But I don't know if it's worth messing with them.


Best way to go is a vaping device. You can fill them with flavoured nicotine liquid and puff away (I've found Dekang Cola; Grape and Hangsen RY4; Red Bull are all good). They create steam without any of the nasty combustion by-products in a cigarette.

As for whether patches and gum are healthy; I think nicotine is on par with caffeine when it's not from a cigarette and I actually consider my vaping habits to be healthy; I use it for concentration, keeping myself awake and winding down. The steam can be somewhat satisfying when I'm irritable, though I'm not sure you get the same release from a cigarette - I've never been a proper smoker but my experience from being considerably stressed and picking up cigarettes was - gross taste aside - my head clearing quite a bit. Though it might be more that I've become used to the nicotine.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

swim said:


> I think nicotine's closer to a stimulant rather than an antidepressant.


Really ?
It gives you energy kind of thing ?
I don't get that at all....
Even the chop chop i used to get at the market back in the day did nothing stimulating.....and that stuff knocked your socks off it was so strong


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

istayhome said:


> It is harmless, but, the findings of that study are incomplete. Nicotine can bw a good antidepressant, but to get the effects, the leaf must be smoked, or chewed or snuffed.This is because Tobacco contains the harmala alkaloids (harmala, harmalne and harmala. Those alkaloids are reversible MAOI's. These alkaloids allow nicotine to have it;s effect. They Inhibit the Oxidase of the Mono-Amine Nicotine. So Without the full tobacco smoke, Nicotene barely effects us. This is also why all of the 'quit smoking; devises' do not work. Also tobacco is a pretty good antidepressant which is why so manu people wth mental illness smoke. Besides the fact that it kiks awesome.


I've never read anything about nicotine being metabolized. Enough patches or gums will give some pretty clear symptoms such as heart pounding, headache, etc.

ALSO, there are some studies suggesting nicotine might activate some common cancer-causing pathways since it can pass the cell membrane. The studies looked like they were designed by clinicians desperately looking for a connection. I still wouldn't say it's more harmful than caffeine but harmala alkaloids are what give it that punch, and those are banned in u.s. due to too many side effects. Maybe stick with

In any case, maoi's definitely make the effects different as well as more addictive than cocaine.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Why don't you guys e-cig or vape pen?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Route of administration and dose greatly influences risk of addiction. There are far, far better stimulants out there like wellbutrin, though. Using nicotine is like, meh.

It's a terrible antidepressant. Like really terrible. To be used in the doses to be really effective it causes addiction. Further, tolerance builds up quickly, making it a bad choice for anyone ever.

Phenibut which is next to harmless, is a crazy good mood enhancer, and doesn't have a potential for abuse isn't even used because of the tolerance thing.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Phenibut which is next to harmless, is a crazy good mood enhancer, and doesn't have a potential for abuse isn't even used because of the tolerance thing.


Orly, I know a lot of people who have become addicted to phenibut, some also went into total delirium due to the doses they ended up using.

And I've tried it as well, I found it extremely useless, and didn't improve my mood at all, rather the opposite.


----------

